# Ideas Needed For Names



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

One of our long time volunteers at the adoption center has decided to branch out with her husband and build a rescue on 10 acres of their property. She's been shadowing us for the past 3 years and feels that she is ready. She asked me what I thought about a name for her rescue,but I am stumped. It's going to be an all breed rescue that focuses on shelter dogs who are on death row mainly.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

maybe Last hope ranch 

don't forget the kitties .


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

This might sound cheesey, but I always thought that if I ever started a rescue, I would pull only death row dogs and call it "Born Again Dog Rescue." I just always imagined that it must be like being re-born to be that close to death and then be saved.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

A Second Chance


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

New Beginnings Dog Sanctuary

Resurrection Rescue

The Canine Salvage Company

Lasting Love Dog Shelter


----------

